# Meguiars SwirlX - impressive



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Recently acquired some Swirl X and Ultimate Compound. Decided to apply the tried and tested method of using the least aggressive product first.

I know that VW paint is meant to be hard, but I was really impressed with the level of correction achieved by hand.:thumb:

Only took one picture after the event (sorry) as I was out for a meal and was pretty impressed with the look when returning to my car.

Wash Process
Apply Snowfoam via the pressure washer and left to dwell for five minutes before rinsing off with the hose.

Washed with Meguiars Shampoo plus and a Schmitt (TBM).

Wheels done with Bilberry and an EZ Brush

Polished with Meguiars Swirl X and a Lake County hand polishing pad.
The product is very easy to use, work each section for about 1 minute. You can feel it working then see the product start to break down and go clear.
Buffed off with some Sonus Polishing cloths

Finished off with a coat of FK1000P. Buffed off with some Poorboys Mega Towels.

Didn't dress the tyres as by the end of the six hour session my shoulders and hands were aching.

Noticed my front tyre was a little flat when taking the picture too.

Yes I know I am in a disabled bay. Took my in-laws out for lunch and my father in-law has a valid badge.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Superb! Good review ... no holograms at all on red?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I didn't think that this actually broke down as it has the new type of Meguiar's abrasive?

Looks fantastic, i'm glad you got on with it!

Its something that i'll be trying next for sure.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you have to be careful with that new swirl x as im sure some 1 told me it is very abrasive


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Orca said:


> Superb! Good review ... no holograms at all on red?


Thank:thumb:s
No, no holograms at all. I was very conscious of this during the polish stage and kept turning and changing my microfibre cloths to ensure they were not being loaded with product.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I think you have to be careful with that new swirl x as im sure some 1 told me it is very abrasive


I agree. Been on the Meguiars forum to check it out prior to using and most of the guys on there use it with a DA and get fantastic results. It is definately more aggressive than SRP, so care is needed. I have Ultimate Compound as well but decided to start with least aggressive product first. I am glad I did because you could actually see the 50/50 on a panel even by hand. Amazing product!:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I didn't think that this actually broke down as it has the new type of Meguiar's abrasive?
> 
> Looks fantastic, i'm glad you got on with it!
> 
> Its something that i'll be trying next for sure.


Perhaps my terminology is incorrect. However when you first start to use the product it does "sound" harsh if you know what I mean. Once you have worked it for around 30seconds it goes quiet then the product starts to go clear. After that it is a simple buff off.:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i have used this product to on my polo and i am to very impresed with the results still going to give it a go with the kestral

tom


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

tom_k said:


> i have used this product to on my polo and i am to very impresed with the results still going to give it a go with the kestral
> 
> tom


I reckon results with the Kestral or any machine polisher will be fantastic.:buffer:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

I also got some good results with Swirl X using by hand, very impressed with it....:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoghurtman said:


> I also got some good results with Swirl X using by hand, very impressed with it....:thumb:


Must admit I would love to see the results with a DA


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

I have done most of my car by hand with SwirlX and it made a big difference.

It also almost totally knackered me, must buy a machine next


----------



## PHSW (May 4, 2009)

Looking good, looks like I need to check that product out!


----------



## Sandman (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry for interrupting, but as i understand - to avoid holograms, the best way is to keep the finishing or wipe off cloth clean? microfibres at this time?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Sorry for interrupting, but as i understand - to avoid holograms, the best way is to keep the finishing or wipe off cloth clean? microfibres at this time?


Agreed:thumb:If your microfibre cloth gets loaded with product then all you are doing is spreading the product around. Best to keep changing sides and when you feel the cloth is getting too much product on it then change to a new one.:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

just bought some swirl x to try on the wofes new nissan micra.

one question - if its aggresive, is it possble to water it down with a megs polish?

say mix it with either stage 1 or 2 from the 3 step system.

thoughts wanted????

cheers


----------

